# TWC Los Angeles & Roamio



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

After a week of TWC technicians, support calls, searching through this and other sites I still don't have anything close to reliable service using my new Roamio. I've obediently exchanged M-Cards and tuning adapters with absolutely no luck. I still lose most, if not all, channels several times a day.

I simply need to read that somebody... anybody... is successfully using a Roamio with TWC. If so, I'll continue to plod forward. Otherwise, I'm done with all this self-inflicted pain.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

You may want to specify if you were issued Motorola or Cisco cablecard and tuning adapter. Firmware is also helpful to compare apples to apples. 

TWC uses both Cisco and Motorola but typically only one or the other depending on your location


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

FW on the cc is 02.65, 02.01, 03.25. If there's a fw version on the TA, I can't locate it in the menu.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

The CC and TA are Motorola.


----------



## John McKee (Jan 22, 2000)

Jimlight said:


> The CC and TA are Motorola.


Yep, exact same problem here in Dallas with a Motorola CC and TA. I don't think the problem is limited to Cisco TAs.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Jimlight said:


> FW on the cc is 02.65, 02.01, 03.25. If there's a fw version on the TA, I can't locate it in the menu.


Here's information I saved about Motorola equipment that is required for proper 6 tuner Roamio functionality:

TUNING ADAPTER REQUIREMENTS
For MTR700 you need platform version 01.37 to get 6 tuners.
Settings-Account & System Info-Tuning Adapter-Tuning Adapter Diagnostics-CODE MODULES

CABLECARD REQUIREMENTS
Settings-Remote, CableCARD, & Devices-CableCARD Decoder-CableCARD options-CableCARD Menu-CableCARD Status
Firmware required for 6 tuners:
FW 2.65
FW* 6.25

You should check CableCard->Conditional Access screen to see if your CableCard is properly paired. You should see a "V" after Val for properly paired CableCard.
EXAMPLES:

NOT PAIRED PROPERLY
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: ? 0x15

PAIRED PROPERLY
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: V 0x0E

If Con = No then that means the CableCard is not activated


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

Just finished pairing *another* cable card with exactly the same result... exactly the same conversation with the support tech when it again didn't solve the problem. Tomorrow afternoon I have my 3rd TWC service appointment and I intend to have TiVo on the phone (TiVo's suggestion). One way or another, I hope to at least identify who's technology is responsible for this problem. If it's TWC, I intend to open a case with the CA Attorney General about a possible restraint of trade. If it's TiVo, then I need to hear them defend their product.

That, in a nutshell, is why I simply want to know if anyone has got this interface working. Unfortunately, those blessed few probably don't stop by this site as frequently as those with problems.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Here's information I saved about Motorola equipment that is required for proper 6 tuner Roamio functionality:
> 
> TUNING ADAPTER REQUIREMENTS
> For MTR700 you need platform version 01.37 to get 6 tuners.
> ...


Thanks for the information. I match all these variables with the notable exceptions of the CableCard FW which is 02.65, 02.01, 03.25. I'm assuming the "3.25" needs to be "6.25". Val shows as being V 0x2E. It seems the only question I'm ever asked by the support tech is whether there's a "V" after Val.

Now, here's the tough question, how do I get a 6.25 version CableCard? Each of the 3 I've had all show 3.25. Does TWC even know which firmware their cards are running? I called phone support and was told "our cards should automatically update to the most current firmware".


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, "Con=Yes" and "Val: V" is all you care about for checking pairing, so you're good there.

For CC firmware my "FW" line is all ---- instead of numbers and next line below it is FW* 6.25, so I don't know how that relates to the "FW" line in yours. You might want to check with TiVo to see if they know the difference. I suspect you do have an older CC firmware than mine but "FW*" is confusing so hard to know for sure, plus we are with different cable companies so it may be customized firmware for Cox that I have.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

t's 4:52, Halloween, late afternoon. I've been on the phone with either one of two Time Warner phone support services 3 times; TiVo's phone support service (twice); getting in my car and driving 10 miles for the distinct privilege of waiting in line for 20 minutes with the deadbeat and disgraced to pickup a new CableCard; 3 times with the CableCard activation service; all while searching and posting to the Tivo Community Forum... since 7:30 this morning. I am on a mission that will be my legacy. I'm single-handedly taking-on The 21st Century Corporate, Media Empire. That's who I am and I will not be denied justice.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

(And I haven't even exposed you to the same, innocuous, numbing 8 bars of "on hold" music that recites like a zombie heartbeat.)


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Jimlight said:


> t's 4:52, Halloween, late afternoon. I've been on the phone with either one of two Time Warner phone support services 3 times; TiVo's phone support service (twice); getting in my car and driving 10 miles for the distinct privilege of waiting in line for 20 minutes with the deadbeat and disgraced to pickup a new CableCard; 3 times with the CableCard activation service; all while searching and posting to the Tivo Community Forum... since 7:30 this morning. I am on a mission that will be my legacy. I'm single-handedly taking-on The 21st Century Corporate, Media Empire. That's who I am and I will not be denied justice.


Hang in there, we are rooting for you!,,,,:up::up:


----------



## John McKee (Jan 22, 2000)

Jimlight said:


> t's 4:52, Halloween, late afternoon. I've been on the phone with either one of two Time Warner phone support services 3 times; TiVo's phone support service (twice); getting in my car and driving 10 miles for the distinct privilege of waiting in line for 20 minutes with the deadbeat and disgraced to pickup a new CableCard; 3 times with the CableCard activation service; all while searching and posting to the Tivo Community Forum... since 7:30 this morning. I am on a mission that will be my legacy. I'm single-handedly taking-on The 21st Century Corporate, Media Empire. That's who I am and I will not be denied justice.


I would suggest pestering TWC_Help on Twitter as well, they have to power to escalate issues much higher and much faster than your local office or even the Cable Card desk.


----------



## estrader (Nov 1, 2013)

i am using TWC and roamio and getting all channels in san gabriel valley (LA cty). i wasnt at first. i spent 2-3 hours and several calls to the help cablecard help desk (NO NOT CALL THE MAIN CUST SVC LINE they have less of a clue). 

the issue for me was that the cable card was not paired correctly to the device. also they remotely rebooted my tuning adapter a few times and i was all set.

my issues now are with the DVR itself.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been on with the CableCard authorization help desk at least 8 times. No change.

Notes have been added to my appointment today with instructions for the TWC tech to bring no less than 6 new CableCards. TiVo's latest theory involves both the CableCard and signal fluctuations. Not sure I buy-in to the later. SDV is definitely going to effect signal on some stations. The system is failing intermittently across all stations.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

Just to continue with a thread of the various tests and results...

I spoke again to the CableCard authorization center and connected with a gentlemen that asked me switch the cable FROM the TiVo and plug it directly into the TV. I was able to easily receive a cluster of channels that are unencrypted. Removing the CableCard from the TiVo and trying exactly the same selection of channels resulted in V52 errors, "Searching for signal on this channel".

In brief, why CAN I get these channels directly on my television and NOT when routed through the TiVo?

_More to follow..._


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

I was having V52 errors with my XL4 (I don't have a Romio) here in Sherman Oaks and it came down to signal strength issues which the Tivos seem more prone to because of 4 or 6-way internal splits. Make sure your Tuning adapter is not wired in series i.e. using the RF Out to go to the Tivo. It should have a splitter in the feed from the wall and have one go to the RF In on the TA and the other to the Cable In on the Tivo, the RF Out on the TA should be unused.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Tony,
I agree this is, in all likelihood, a signal strength issue, but for the time being, I'm avoiding the cabling you're suggesting. I've latched onto the first truly knowledgable and committed agent at the CableCard authorization center. He's calling me tomorrow when I have yet another TWC service appointment. He (Patrick) will be calling me to work with the tech when he arrives.

I could certainly end up doing what you've done, but because I also have internet service, I'm hesitant to add another splitter and 3db down of signal.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Sometimes going through the TA makes the signal drop even more than 3db tho. The general rule of thumb is that the Motorola TAs should usually be bypassed and the Cisco/SA ones are ok to loop thru.


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

I have Time Warner So. Cal. I never had them pair the CC. I just pulled it out of my old HD unit and put in the new Roameo Pro and I got a "V". I get all of the SDV channels. I do run the cable though the TA to the Roameo. It has a Motorola CC and TA.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Sometimes going through the TA makes the signal drop even more than 3db tho. The general rule of thumb is that the Motorola TAs should usually be bypassed and the Cisco/SA ones are ok to loop thru.


Charter recommends bypassing the TA output too. You can also using the out of the TA but try using a higher quality cable than comes with the TA. In one instance, I had constant issues until I changed out the terrible white coax cable that came with the TA.


----------



## pac1999 (Jun 29, 2006)

I used to have my xl4 hooked up in series with my Motorola tuning adapter. When I moved recently TWC switched me to a Cisco TA. Now I have to use the splitter method mentioned above in order to get it to work. Even with the splitter hooked up and not using the port on the Cisco TA I do have quite a few more problems tuning channels with the Cisco than I did with the Motorola


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you all for you input. As I read through this and other threads, I'm struck by how many varied, and sometimes opposing, solutions exist in the blogosphere. This afternoon, yet another TWC tech is visiting. During that visit, an actual concerned CS representative from the CableCard activation center will be calling. This issue does indeed seem to be related directly to signal strength, possibly in concert with the TA. Your comments have been an invaluable part of working this problem.

I may not succeed, but I'm not done trying. I'll be back.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's an afternoon update... with a representative of the CableCard service center also on the phone call, TiVo support declared their device defective. I'm currently booting up a replacement box.

_more to follow..._


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

It seems too soon to be absolutely definitive about this, but the replacement Roamio is working and has been for over an hour&#8211;a first! All 4 tuners are showing a solid signal under DVR Diagnostics. This has never been the case before. I'm a little 'gun shy' about yelling "SUCCESS", but I appear to be up and running.

I can't thank Patrick from the CableCard Authorization Center in Buffalo, NY enough. This man called me 3 times today to work the problem. He thinks outside the box and has shown a commitment well beyond any other CS experience I've had.

So far... a happy ending.


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

Glad to hear it's working okay. I just went through a similar ordeal with the same conclusion. I live in North San Diego and have TWC. Only difference is that TiVo is sending me a new Roamio and I get to pay for shipping back the defective one. (Didn't pay shipping or tax on it through Amazon originally, so it's a push on that cost. 

I saw a post elsewhere on the web that the Roamio Plus and Pro have issues with Motorola cablecards (M-cards) not having updated firmware (should be 6.25). I'd be curious to know what firmware your cablecard shows. If you could please share that with me I would greatly appreciate it. That would give me one more thing to check when I go through the next setup. (This is the path I use to find it on my Series 3 HD, Roamio path may be slightly different - Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > Cablecard Decoders > Cablecard Menu > Cablecard Status).


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

dglion said:


> Glad to hear it's working okay. I just went through a similar ordeal with the same conclusion. I live in North San Diego and have TWC. Only difference is that TiVo is sending me a new Roamio and I get to pay for shipping back the defective one. (Didn't pay shipping or tax on it through Amazon originally, so it's a push on that cost.
> 
> I saw a post elsewhere on the web that the Roamio Plus and Pro have issues with Motorola cablecards (M-cards) not having updated firmware (should be 6.25). I'd be curious to know what firmware your cablecard shows. If you could please share that with me I would greatly appreciate it. That would give me one more thing to check when I go through the next setup. (This is the path I use to find it on my Series 3 HD, Roamio path may be slightly different - Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > Cablecard Decoders > Cablecard Menu > Cablecard Status).


Firmware for the card is listed under the "CableCARD(tm) Status" menu on the TiVo as:
*02.65, 02.01, 03.25*

In all the CableCards I went through, none of them reported 6.25. When I inquired on how to get a card with this version, I was told the activation process automatically performs an update if necessary. Who knows if that's true or not? Nevertheless, the new unit has been working flawlessly for 6 days.

I would recommend you look under the "DVR Diagnostics" and see what the signal strength and signal to noise ratio (SNR) is reporting for each of the tuners. (You'll need to do a lot of scrolling). In my case, I had one tuner reporting "-" for signal strength and another that appeared to be intermittent. It's very easy to find yourself caught on a bad or inoperative tuner. This will have the effect of making all or some of the channels report V52 errors. This fact made TiVo support suspect the CableCard or Tuning Adapter. This resulted in numerous trips to exchange CableCards, Tuning Adapters accompanied by calls to the Activation Center and, of course, TWC service calls. TiVo support said more than once, "Don't be surprised if you need to go through 8 to 10 CableCards until you get a good one." As I reported previously, it wasn't either the CC or TA. It was a faulty box. This leads me to believe bad product or possibly TiVo firmware is the culprit in many of these problems. My overall satisfaction and confidence in TiVo has suffered greatly.

Good luck. Keep calling TWC CableCard activation until you get Patrick. I know the hold times are horrendous but I found no one else committed to getting me up and running. As a matter of fact, he called last evening, (as he promised he would), to make certain nothing had "broken".


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

No luck getting the 2nd Roamio to finish downloading. I'm now on my 12th cablecard, 2nd DTA and 3rd Roamio. 

With the 1st Roamio I was able to see info for the 4 tuners in the DVR Diagnostics - tuners 0 & 2; SNR of 36 dB, 1 & 3 SNR of 37 dB. Further down, the Cablecard section showed info for the CC with a SNR of 405 dB. After the 1st Roamio was deemed replaceable, I put the CC back in my TiVo S3 and moved all the cables back over. Everything worked great except the DTA. Picked up another one from the local TWC office but waited until the 2nd Roamio arrived. 

Went thru the self install, called TWC CC activation (got Patrick, Yeah!). He was having no luck so he got TiVo on the line but after 3 hours we still couldn't get passed the 75% loading. The TiVo tech recommended getting a local TWC tech out so Patrick made an appointment for a local TWC tech to come out the next day. That tech tried to get things going with no luck and called in his super. He showed up, got TWC tech support on the line (suggested he call Patrick but he didn't) and after several hours and much finger pointing at TiVo, I called and got a TiVo tech. After working with the 3 TWC techs, he was stymied and I asked for his supervisor. Brian walked us thru everything again with no luck. He was adamant that the fault was on TWC's end until I pointed out that the exact same equipment and cables worked perfectly with the S3 and the 36 dB SNR previously seen was well within tolerance. The only solution he had was to reluctantly send me another Roamio. 

I did ask him to check into why, in the DVR Diagnostics, the Roamio showed 405 dB SNR for the CC but the S3 showed 26 dB. I also asked him to check whether a firmware update from 3.25 to 6.25 would make a difference since TWC is reluctant to push that update here in SD. I haven't heard back yet but he may be waiting to see if the current Roamio will work. I am now waiting until I can get the head TWC tech out, possibly Tues or Weds. 

Needless to say, there is very little doubt in my mind that the cable companies are not playing nice with TiVo, the only really competitive independent STB provider. It will be interesting to see if TWC's new 6 tuner boxes work flawlessly using the exact same CCs. (No external DTA needed, now why is that proprietary info not shared with TiVo?)


----------



## harborguy (Dec 21, 2009)

dglion, I am rooting for you. And not just because I'm in the same boat on the other corner of the country (Maine, TWC). I'm only on my 2nd Roamio, 2nd CC, and 3rd TA, and never anything better than 75% loading. TiVo suggested a TWC tech come, so TWC tech is coming Tuesday.

Good luck.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

IMHO, There are too many moving parts involved in successfully integrating a TiVo with Time Warner. It's so easy to fall into the sinkhole created by the dissonant blame game these two companies are playing. I really don't know, or ultimately care, who's at fault. It could be TiVo's firmware, hardware or software. It could be Time Warner's CableCard, Tuning Adapter, signal strength or encoding.

The fact is, there exists a well-known, documented problem among the many customers desperately trying to avoid Time Warner's shameful, brick-of-a-dvr and opting to purchase a Roamio. In the final analysis, TiVo needs to hire field reps to monitor and work this problem or face annihilation at the hands of a system that would prefer all choice be nullified.

The FCC is clear on TWC's responsibility to provide un-compromised service and support for CableCard and Tuning Adapter technology. TiVo needs to take a much more proactive role in assuring their product is not at fault and expose the problem if it isn't.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jimlight said:


> IMHO, There are too many moving parts involved in successfully integrating a TiVo with Time Warner. It's so easy to fall into the sinkhole created by the dissonant blame game these two companies are playing. I really don't know, or ultimately care, who's at fault. It could be TiVo's firmware, hardware or software. It could be Time Warner's CableCard, Tuning Adapter, signal strength or encoding. The fact is, there exists a well-known, documented problem among the many customers desperately trying to avoid Time Warner's shameful, brick-of-a-dvr and opting to purchase a Roamio. In the final analysis, TiVo needs to hire field reps to monitor and work this problem or face annihilation at the hands of a system that would prefer all choice be nullified. The FCC is clear on TWC's responsibility to provide un-compromised service and support for CableCard and Tuning Adapter technology. TiVo needs to take a much more proactive role in assuring their product is not at fault and expose the problem if it isn't.


Given this is a Sunday, all I can say to that is hallelujah and amen brother Jim!!!


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked up the third Roamio today and immediately called Patrick at the TWC CC activation center in NY. We went through the CC pairing and got to the same sticking point at 75% loading channel lineup. He immediately contacted my local TWC office and worked with them to troubleshoot it from their end. That failed so they set up the same Lead tech from last week to be at my place at 3 pm. (I'm beginning to have hope because now I've got 2 sharp TWC guys working together on this.) Sean arrived and immediately got Patrick on the line. They did a setup using another CC and ran some more diagnostics, again with no luck. Patrick then got TiVo (Darren) on the line, who ran thru some tests on his end and admitted that there was a definite issue since this was the 3rd Roamio with the same problem. (Now my hopes are higher, a Tivo tech that's not finger pointing and taking this seriously!) 

He asked more questions and put us on hold a couple of times while conferring with his higher ups. Evidently TiVo finally took notice because Darren came back and asked if I would okay having this bumped to TiVo's Advanced Tech Group. After giving him that okay, he told me I would be hearing from them with the next 24 hours. Patrick and Sean both made it clear to Darren that they wanted to be kept in the loop and would work with TiVo's tech people to get this solved. I told Darren to note that I would be sharing TiVo Tech's emails with Patrick and Sean.

All I can add to this is that I'm hoping that TiVo and TWC are finally getting serious enough to lay off the finger pointing and actually start working together. We'll see......


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

*harborguy* - Thanks! Keep me posted on how things go. Patrick in TWC's NY Cablecard Activation center is the best source for help but I think he's off on Tues. In case you missed it in previous posts, here's the number - (866) 606-5889. Whoever answers, ask for him.


----------



## harborguy (Dec 21, 2009)

dglion, quick update on my situation in case it is helpful to you:

I had a TWC technician at my house for 6+ hours today. My original symptom was that the card will pair fine, message counters incrementing, etc. etc. etc. But TiVo stuck on %75 or sometimes %50. Same behavior on two TiVo's and when it was all said and done probably 6 different Cable Cards. At no point have I or the technician ever found faulty piece of equipment, TiVo or CableCard.

The only breakthrough came when my technician spoke with the technician responsible for the head end my house is connected to, and could observe the message exchanges between the Cable Card and the head end. After about 15 minutes, the problem was diagnosed: although the Cable Card was paired etc. etc. etc., the programming services from my account were not active on it. The head end guy (as a test) forced authentication for some channels to come on. The TiVo immediately got past the %75, and showed those channels. Having diagnosed the problem, the head end guy kicked it back to the local technician to work it with the account/activation people.

My story does not have a happy ending quite yet: the account/activation people swear it is all setup correctly and don't know why it doesn't work.

So I am inferring that "%75 complete" can mean different things. It can mean the cable card is broken/not paired/etc. or it can mean the entire system is working exactly as intended, there is no problem with any piece of equipment anywhere, except your card is authorized to view zero channels. 

Another anecdote: on the "Conditional Access" screen, after the head end technician added the programming, there were ->a lot<- more lines of information, whereas previously the screen ended with the single line with the magical 'V' saying it had paired. No idea if same setup in your area, but the only thing people ever mention is the 'V', when in my case at least, there should be the 'V' and then a ton more information.


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update harborguy,

I copied your post and forwarded it to the TWC techs I'm working with. They're great at following up on just about anything that will solve my problem. Interestingly, with the 1st Roamio we were able to see a full screen on "Conditional Access" after some work but have not been able to get that far with the other two. Still couldn't get passed 75%, tho.

I finally get an email from a TiVo Advanced Escalation Specialist, Jacob yesterday but waited until I heard from Patrick, (TWC, NY support). He called today and promptly got TiVo on the line. We found out at that point that Level 2 support means asking me and Patrick all the same questions we'd answered multiple times before while not putting us through to an actual tech specialist. Patrick finally asked to speak directly to a tech specialist and was told (after being put on hold for quite a while) that because this was being escalated, TiVo couldn't do that until I got a confirmation email with further instructions.

So, TWC is working hard at trying to resolve this while TiVo is revealing layers of buffering against any meaningful communication. I pretty sure TiVo is working on this at some level (saw my Roamio being interrogated a couple of days ago) and it's now in their ballpark to come up with something constructive.


----------



## harborguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck dglion, I'll be curious to here how your problem shakes out.

The last of my issues were all resolved this morning by somebody at TWC "rebuilding the account".

Another anecdote: my tuning adapter had also been never locked in (constant blinking yellow LED). Around half way through the rebuilding process, it got locked in and worked normally. This was the 4th tuning adapter with that symptom of not locking in, and the only thing TWC ever said was "that shouldn't happen, must be a signal problem" and after they confirmed the signal was excellent, they swapped tuning adapters a couple times before looking deeper. TWC staff at the national/regional call centers, again, swear up and down that the adapter is on the account correctly, but, of course, it actually wasn't.

Good luck.


----------



## Jimlight (Oct 31, 2013)

dglion,

Did everything finally get resolved? I've been checking back here occasionally and beginning to worry about you.


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Jimlight,

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, just didn't have anything worth reporting until now.

I have great news (finally)! After continuous back and forths among TWC, TiVo and me, today the issue was fixed (I hope). I was able to finish downloading the channel lineup and could see all my channels. The fix took another visit, today from Sean, the local TWC tech specialist but this time he had four-way conference call support that included the local office head engineer, a Headend engineer in the San Diego office named Tien and Patrick from TWC's CableCARD support in NY, who really pushed the TWC higher ups to get answers. The bottom line is that it appears to have been an incorrect setting at the TWC headend office. There is a mapping function that takes into account the type of STB (TiVo, TWC's, etc) along with the channel lineup associated with my account. My account was not mapped for a TiVo STB and everything worked when the Headend engineer made the correction. He was not willing to confirm that was the solution until it was tried on another customer with the same problem. Fortunately, Sean has such a customer and will be setting an appointment for next Monday but we're feeling pretty confident it will work.

Unfortunately, once I confirmed I could see all my channels, I went to TiVo Central and discovered I didn't have a connection to the TiVo server. After following TiVo's troubleshooting steps, I got stuck trying to get through Guided Setup. I called the TiVo helpline only to find out that they had just had a critical server failure and thousands were having the same problem. And, here's the best part, he told me there is no way out of Guided Setup! (I'm stuck again with a useless Roamio. This would be funny if it wasn't so damned irritating.) 

I think it worth saying that even though my Roamio still isn't functioning, things are looking up. My thanks to TWC's Patrick for pursuing a solution while keeping me in the loop, Sean for actively pushing higher ups at the local level and for both them and Tien, all who were willing to keep looking until they found a solution. TWC and it's customers are damn lucky to have these guys. 

So, now it's in TiVo's ball court. I'm sincerely hoping they had a decently mirrored server for the one that crashed. Otherwise, it's going to be messy trying to tell whether any further glitches apply to everyone or just my unit.


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

harborguy said:


> Good luck dglion, I'll be curious to here how your problem shakes out.
> 
> The last of my issues were all resolved this morning by somebody at TWC "rebuilding the account".
> 
> ...


Hi Harborguy,

A quick addendum to what I posted for Jimlight - Soon after you posted it, I sent a copy of your above post to the TWC guys, Patrick and Sean. I got a reply back from Patrick that your post was a big help. I think it gave him enough information to hunt down a solution. And it gave Sean a heads-up when he ran into a problem similar to mine. So, a big thanks for that!


----------

